# African pygmy hedgehogs



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

I have one boy named truffle who is a champagne & two choc females. They are all five months old and i am hoping to start breeding them in the near future.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

they're cute little things aren't they


----------



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

Liked the pics of your hedgehogs- do you feed them with mealworms?


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Not just mealworms, they only have three of those per week (each) due to the high fat content.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous!!! I would love some but it was either my Skinny Pigs(hairless guinea pigs) or Hedgehogs (similar price range) and I had to go with my piggies.

Emma x


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

My gosh! HOW CUTE ARE THEY?


----------



## Sphynxskin (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, i wanted skinny pigs but i couldn't find any around.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

AW i want one, they are gorgeous!


----------



## MG1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of or bought an African Pygmy Hedgehog from Hedgehog Kingdom (HEDGEHOG KINGDOM - AFRICAN PYGMY HEDGEHOG BREEDER UK-HEDGEHOGS FOR SALE a very unusual and unique pet! Pygmy hedgehogs ESSEX near LONDON - African pygmy hedgehog for sale, african pygmy hedgehog breeder, african pygmy hedgehog babies, african pygmy h)

If so, I'd really like to know asap as I'm thinking of getting a 12-week old female from them but they've said they wouldn't provide us with a certificate as they haven't registered it with hedgehog association - is this normal as I've heard that they should all come with these?

Is getting them at 12 weeks a problem in regards handling or toilet training? We have seen photos of it and it seems handleable by the photographic evidence.

Also - would people really recommend them as pets? Are they quite low maintenance? What would you suggest we keep it in - I've heard they're quite happy in indoor rabbit hutches?

Feedback asap would be really helpful!

Thanks!

MG1


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Sphynxskin said:


> Thanks, i wanted skinny pigs but i couldn't find any around.


Well there is a few around its just finding them and getting in contact with breeders who will sell them as most are kept and swapped for breeding etc.

Emma x


----------



## Zoo_Keeper (Jul 6, 2008)

MG1

It is possible to regester your APH after you purches them if you go direct to the APH regestration (sorry but know knowledge of how, net ect), but you will need the ancesster information!

Also check out Preloved | UK free ads - buy and sell with local classifieds as they sell them there and most are already registered! (avalible are babies and adults)


----------



## BlackroseUK (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG I wanted one of these for ages now, and I couldnt find any anywhere near me  I dont think bramblewood hedghogs is going anymore and the breeder I know which Id rather go to wont have any for ages.
Plus my dads against it completley even though I made sure I dont all the research and made the room. I know all there is to know now. All I had left to do was save


----------



## danz-eya (Feb 23, 2009)

hi just read your email all i can say is make sure when you do get an hedgehog that they have been well handled from being a baby i brought one from a breeder who said she handled him on a daily basis that was 4 months ago and still he doesnt like being touched i get my hedgehogs out for at least an hour a day and play with them but he still hates it ive tried everything with him all i get from him is him huffing and puffing is spikes up at me and boy does it hurt when he gets me still love him though even if he is hard work


----------



## spikeacus (Apr 20, 2009)

You have to be very careful where you get your hedgies from, as there are some breeders out there who are just in it for the money.

If anyone is seriously interested in getting a African Pygmy Hedgie I can recommed a specialist site called Pygmy Hogs UK and here is the link Pygmy Hogs UK they are a friendly bunch and will be able to point you in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## britneyh (Aug 4, 2011)

file:///Users/britneytholthouser/Sites/untitled%20folder/hedgehogs/For_The_Love_Of_Hedgehogs/Welcome.html


----------



## hedgeache (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello people,

I have a female african pygmy hedgehog, shes about 6-7 months old and im really worrying about her.

I know that she needs to be kept at a min of 72f (ish) but i keep getting home to her being in a ball and not wanting to come out or move for hours at a time, (3 hours before she came back to normal self last time) 

I think she might be trying to hibernate, this is the third time she has done it and i know that its really bad for them to even try.

Ive got the heat pads loads of bedding all sorts (believe me i look after her better than i look after myself!) 

Either way any experienced owners i would love to hear from you, and whether this is just something that happens or if i should be more concerned than i already am

I will say i do like to ger her out a little early like 6pm sometimes


----------

